# Cardio first thing in the morning for weight loss...



## JMRQ (May 23, 2011)

*What you think about doing cardio first thing in the morning*

before eating anything - empty stomach - or should I have a scoop of whey ??

Thoughts ?????


----------



## Marat (May 23, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## JMRQ (May 23, 2011)

Thanks a bunch !!! 

That was a lot of info, great - I think I'll have a scoop or two of whey and try this technique very soon !!!


----------



## Built (May 23, 2011)

Whey promotes insulin - just so you know. Unless you're very lean, you may not need to worry about the pre-cardio whey. I highly recommend caffeine, however.


----------



## fraseram (May 24, 2011)

soooo.built instead of this guy doing whey and putting fuel in his body you are suggesting to do just caffeine??
Im confused ast his conflicts with what the video you posted said can you clarify ? 
MY thoughts are this and you can tell me if you agree....... 
one is that everyone is diff 
my BEST advice of when to do EITHER weights or cardio (anything) is to follow your body rhythms and go when you have the most energy to give it your all 
intesity overrules all
and my second thought thought is that yes there may be small benefits for weight loss to doing it fasted IF you have the type of body that can handle the morn properly AND still put out the same amount of energy ..........
bottom line if you can and want to shed fat do it and if you find you lag in gusto don't 
simple


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 24, 2011)

Didn't watch the vid but depends on type of cardio, steady state or high intensity.  High intensity- fuel yourself or your body will and it wont be all fat, steady state go ahead on empty but keep it easy- nice light jog at most.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 24, 2011)

Does it really matter what time of day you do the cardio?  As long as calories in are less than calories out over the course of the day, you lose weight.  I've dropped 30 pounds in the last three months following that basic principle.  (My workouts/cardio take place around 4-5 PM).


----------



## jlee738 (May 24, 2011)

From what the dude said seems to me there is absolutely no benifit from doing fasted cardio none zero only harm from it being catabolic. That was my take on it.


----------



## SuperLift (May 24, 2011)

Maybe some BCAAs and Glutamine?


----------



## ponyboy (May 24, 2011)

I Are Baboon said:


> Does it really matter what time of day you do the cardio?  As long as calories in are less than calories out over the course of the day, you lose weight.  I've dropped 30 pounds in the last three months following that basic principle.  (My workouts/cardio take place around 4-5 PM).



This.  

The amount of difference it actually makes is negligible at best (when you do the math) either for losing fat or muscle.  You are better to follow an appropriate nutrition regime and not focus on what time you do what.


----------



## tubbednova (May 24, 2011)

i've done fasted and fed.
Only thing i do fasted now is mobility w/o's,running drills(350 or so cals)
All my other morning training(heavy bag,running)is fed with protein and fruit
Losing fat still and feeling alot better.
Doesn't matter how you do it what matters is your diet.
If you feel you need to do fasted cardio then try it but it sounds like you might want to work on your diet.


----------



## Merkaba (May 24, 2011)

Marat said:


> YouTube Video



This was the first thing I thought about!


----------



## Merkaba (May 24, 2011)

fraseram said:


> soooo.built instead of this guy doing whey and putting fuel in his body you are suggesting to do just caffeine??
> Im confused ast his conflicts with what the video you posted said can you clarify ?
> MY thoughts are this and you can tell me if you agree.......
> one is that everyone is diff
> ...



Oh but you would be surprised to know how much alike everyone is!  We are all WAAAAAY More alike when it comes to metabolic function then we are un-alike.  This is just some cop out that floats around the industry which allows people to sell you something.  period.  "we all different, this is why you can't use blah blah's system.  Instead try the universal acai noni p90 insanity core toner...."  

Eat when you want to eat. It's overrated.  Do it when it makes you feel good. When its' comfortable for you and your workouts.  Fat loss comes from days on days of metabolic functions.  I lost 11 lbs in one day. 13 lbs in two days.  Had a friend lose 25 lbs i one day. Does anyone think it was all or even marginal fat?


----------



## Warlord! (May 24, 2011)

I only drink before I do cardio. No eating.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 24, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Had a friend lose 25 lbs i one day. Does anyone think it was all or even marginal fat?


My guess is leg snapped off in a bear trap.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 24, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> My guess is leg snapped off in a bear trap.


----------



## ponyboy (May 24, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> My guess is leg snapped off in a bear trap.



Last time I didn't see my wife for two weeks I lost almost a pound in about 42 seconds.


----------



## Curlingcadys (May 24, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> Last time I didn't see my wife for two weeks I lost almost a pound in about 42 seconds.


 now thats a good one!...............simply because I know where you're coming from!


----------



## fraseram (May 25, 2011)

MERKAT ... I was not saying that we are diff metabolically but in our biorhythms.  some are morn people some are night and some are afternoon are bodies all have natural ups and downs.... find your up time and crank it out then 
thats what I meant 
yes I agree that ITS NOT YOU ITS YOUR HORMONES OR METABOLISM is a joke!!!! 
if you are fat its because..... TADA you eat to much and dont move enough SIMPLE


----------

